# Network Speed for Backup to LTO3



## freebuser (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a microserver which I used to back up to a SDLT160 tape over Gigabit LAN every month without any issues (shoe shining). As my data grows I upgraded the tape drive to LTO3 and trying to get rid of the shoe shining. Iperf analysis shows around 1000 Gbps one way (125 MB/s), and LTO3 tape transfer speed from the specifications is 80 MB/s. My question is when I transfer data to the backup server, which speed I need to consider, is it a one way or a two way speed. With my current setup (tar --> rsh --> dd) I am getting shoe shining around every 30 seconds or so.

Please help.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2013)

freebuser said:
			
		

> tar --> rsh --> dd


There are still people that use the r* commands?!? You do realize they are clear-text and highly insecure?


----------



## freebuser (Sep 12, 2013)

@SirDice,

I am within the LAN (home use) so I am not overly concerned about the cleartext transmission.


----------

